
Ptpython – better than ipython or bpython? - ausjke
http://terriblecode.com/why-ptpython-is-the-only-repl-you-will-ever-need-2/
======
cyberpanther
Recent versions of ipython do tab complete like you show. Not sure about the
other features. But given enough time, everything becomes the same.

